# Metal roof vs Asphalt shingles



## agkarcher (May 19, 2012)

Building a new home. One of the contractors bidding on it says metal will cost 3 to 4 times as much as asphalt. Really wanted the metal. Any 2-coolers have some experience one way or another?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

No more than 3 times, for a 24 gauge, concealed fastener, galvalume. Figure around $500-$600 a square. Exposed fasteners are less but eventually leak at the fasteners.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah. I'm pretty sure we're going with metal on the house we're building now. It comes in a little over twice the price of the higher end shingles we were comparing with. Have had metal roofs twice before and very much like. Depending on the brand, size, location etc. you can get up to 50 year warranty. 

.


----------



## agkarcher (May 19, 2012)

Mr. Breeze said:


> No more than 3 times, for a 24 gauge, concealed fastener, galvalume. Figure around $500-$600 a square. Exposed fasteners are less but eventually leak at the fasteners.


I like the colored steel. Would it still be in the same range>


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

agkarcher said:


> I like the colored steel. Would it still be in the same range>


Not much more. $20 or so a square.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Plus the metal will last longer than the shingles so in the long run it's a wash. I used to install standing seam roofs and would live to have one but momma don't like the looks of them


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Get the metal. In the long run it will save you money. When you start changing out the shingles ever hail storm or ten years or so. Plus why not get what you want since your building it.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a metal roof from Mueller's. Galvalume is the finish. I also have exposed fasteners for 10 years now without a single leak. Nada. None. Nope. I would never live under a shingled roof again.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Metal roof with polyurethane sprayed on it will stop leaks & insulate your building. Last for a long time around 20 years or more.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

We built two years ago, went with standing seam galvalume. Cost was roughly double that of shingles.

We figured it looks good, will last longer, and will do better for home efficiency.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

On the exposed fasteners. Our shop had to have the screws replaced at about 18 years. There are two types of screws. One has a gasketed washer and the better one has a flair that is integral to the head and the gasket is under there.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Yep, another big help for the exposed fasteners is not to tighten them down to tight. It will smash the rubber gasket, making them fail sooner. Hard to do with the drill guns. As with most things, correct installation is a must.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

This is a case where shopping around will pay for itself many times over. You can get a baseline cost on materials for Asphalt shingles by comparing the big box stores, but a Wholesale roofing supply operation will be able to beat this price including delivery for a whole house quantity. Labor quotes will be all over the board as well--the roofing industry operates a little like a multi-level marketing scheme. The actual installation labor should cost less than $100 per square, so a shingle roof should be less than $150 per square installed. There are more metal roof options and fewer suppliers, so it is more difficult to get a competitive bid. If you do not like the look of a standing seam roof, there are metal tiles that install similarly to 3 tab shingles that give you the look of tile or slate at a lower cost. Still, these installations will run up to $500 per square. However, they are guaranteed to last 50 years typically. Good luck in your search.


----------



## agkarcher (May 19, 2012)

Have decided to go with the Galvalume metal. 
Reasons:
1) I have trees and am afraid all of the limb droppings would ding it.
2) 10 miles West of Matagorda Bay - high winds from hurricane
3) Disposal costs of old roof - brother paid $1500 to have his 2000 sf home roof hauled off. Disposal costs will get more expensive in the future.
4) The next asphalt roof's price would probably be higher based on inflation.
5) Looks good.
6) Lifespan of the roof.

Thanks for all of the comments, it helped me make the decision.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Agkarcher, mind if I ask how this went?

Who did you use?

I'm looking at a roof in the near future...not sure which way to go.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

goatchze said:


> We built two years ago, went with standing seam galvalume. Cost was roughly double that of shingles.
> 
> We figured it looks good, will last longer, and will do better for home efficiency.


Do you have to have a plywood roof deck under the metal roof? is there any insulation on the underside of the metal if a roof deck is not required?


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

mas360 said:


> Do you have to have a plywood roof deck under the metal roof? is there any insulation on the underside of the metal if a roof deck is not required?


There is a deck/tar paper under the metal roof and spray foam insulation under that. I don't know that a roof deck is 100% required, but I wouldn't want my home to not have one due to the added strength it gives it. It may be required for the spray foam insulation, but I'm not 100%.

We're building a barn with R-panel galvalume (as opposed to standing seam). It will have 1 x 4 wood purlins supporting the metal, but no foam insulation underneath.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Mr Breeze is correct
PM me 
I'm a Roofing estimator, 35 years in houston
Typically rigid Polisocyanurate Insulation is mechanically fastened under the metal roof panel, not only to insulate for weather but for sound. R value is 5.6/inch
R 21 will be about 3.6 inches thick at $32.00/100 sq ft= $115 plus labor


----------

